# Entrée micro sur powerbook G4 1,25 mhz



## gbosnay (23 Février 2005)

J'ai un super casque avec micro 
sur la sortie j'entends tres bien  la musique et skype
parcontre je ne peux pas parametrer l'entree son sur le casque ?
pourtant ce casque focntionne tres bien sur un pc a cote en xp
est-ce que j'ai un pb sur mon powerbook ou est-ce que j'ai manque un episode


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Février 2005)

Quel modèle de micro casque as tu ? USB ou jack ?

Si c'est en jack, il me semble que l'entrée son du powerbook n'est qu'une Line In, et non une Mic In... mais je peux me tromper.

Si c'est USB, alors seuls quelques casques estampillés "Compatible Mac" fonctionnent. Ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer avec d'autres.


----------



## gbosnay (23 Février 2005)

c'est un jack

mais c'est quoi la difference entre Line In et Mic in
il n'y a pas un petit truc electronique a mettre entre pour que ca marche ?


----------



## Sebang (23 Février 2005)

gbosnay a dit:
			
		

> c'est un jack
> 
> mais c'est quoi la difference entre Line In et Mic in
> il n'y a pas un petit truc electronique a mettre entre pour que ca marche ?



Un amplificateur tu veux dire ?
Ça m'intéresse aussi, quoique pas énorme (le micro intégré et celui de l'iSight font un super boulot), mais juste pour la curiosité.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Février 2005)

C'est clair que le micro du PWB est vraiment puissant


----------



## TheraBylerm (23 Février 2005)

L'entrée "Line In" est alignée pour le niveau d'impédance et de signal de l'"Audio Out" sur un lecteur CD, de K7, une TV... 

La prise "mic in" assure une petite tension car les microphones fonctionnent à partir d'un niveau beaucoup plus bas de signal. 

La prise "mic in" est donc optimisée pour un microphone, alors que la prise "Line In" est optimisée pour le son qui sort directement des équipements audio du commerce.

Si tu essaies d'introduire un signal sortant de l'"Audio Out" d'un lecteur CD par exemple (prise casque) dans l'entrée "Mic In" tu obtiendras une déformation du son (grésillements, impression de saturation du son...)

Malheureusement, je viens de vérifier, sur un PowerBook, c'est une Line In, et non une Mic In.

Maintenant, il doit certainement exister des boîtiers permettant de convertir un signal électrique sortant d'un micro en signal électrique aligné pour l'entrée Line In. Après tout, c'est ce que fait une table de mixage...

J'espère avoir été assez clair. Sinon, n'hesites pas...


----------



## CHAUCRIN (23 Février 2005)

bonsoir,

Le plus simple c'est d'utiliser l'audio par l'intermediare de l'USB,casque micro logitech par exemple.


----------



## gbosnay (23 Février 2005)

merci c'est tres clair
je vais donc faire un essai et mettre ma table de mixage entre eux on verra


----------



## gbosnay (23 Février 2005)

merci


----------



## karmousse (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un casque micro logitech avec prise jack pour parler via internet, hors j'ai un soucis assez important, le son dans les écouteurs est super bon, par contre, lorsque je souhaite parler dans le micro du casque en line in, ce dernier ne fonctionne pas, je suis obligé d'utiliser le micro du powerbook avec tous les bruits ambiants ??????   


Y a t il une soluce pour utiliser le micro du casque connecté à mon powerbook ????

Merci de votre aide et suggestions


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Mars 2005)

karmousse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un casque micro logitech avec prise jack pour parler via internet, hors j'ai un soucis assez important, le son dans les écouteurs est super bon, par contre, lorsque je souhaite parler dans le micro du casque en line in, ce dernier ne fonctionne pas, je suis obligé d'utiliser le micro du powerbook avec tous les bruits ambiants ??????
> 
> ...



Salut !

Normal que ton micro ne marche pas sur ton entrée Line In de ton Powerbook, car justement, c'est une entrée Line In et non Mic In... si tu veux un peux plus d'explication la dessus, j'en ai déjà fourni une dans ce topic même.

Sinon, si tu tiens à faire fonctionner ton casque Logitech, il existe des adaptateurs, me semble t'il, du style IMic. Je pense que ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Jebzf (4 Mars 2005)

ben si tu relis le sujet tu verras que la seule solution c'est de brancher ton micro sur un ampli pour changer l'impédance d'entrée.

ou alors tu achètes un petit boitier style usb pour rajouter une entrée son de niveau Mic/in.


----------

